# Worried!! 20 weeks and feel and look like my bump is shrinking!!



## Kirstiedenman

So I am 20 weeks today and yesterday and today my bump has been alot smaller. I don't feel like I am pregnant and I have been having a few cramps. Just wondering if any of you ladies had up and down bumps? I was thinking of going to the docs today to get a scan to make sure buns is growin ok but don't want to waste there time if it's nothing. Just a little worried is all


----------



## AmyMumToBe

Hey I find some days my bump feels huge then the next day I'm like 'where did it go'?! I've had similar worries as all my symptoms have stopped! But I saw midwife and she found a heartbeat with Doppler straight away so not worrying anymore. There's nothing to worry about I'm sure hun but we're human it natural to worry :) xx


----------



## livebychance

i am the same way, my pic is my most recent bump on a good day, today wearing a shirt, its like you cant even see anything. somedays i have one some days i dont. its frustrating sometimes


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Its just so weird. Sometimes I think maybe bubs is siting towards the back. Think I just had a moment of panic. Thank you guys for the reassurance it's great to know I'm not alone. :)


----------



## nickyXjayno

Yea mine goes up and down too :)


----------



## Sini

Last few days it seems my bump has changed shape from the baby laying horizontal in the bottom of my uterus to upright in the top bit :D Its very strange. Ive had different kind of movement as well, which I put down to baby being in a different position!


----------



## mummylove

My bump goes down sometimes u av to remember baby is still small as as plenty of room to move around so baby could be further back than normal


----------



## catcatcat

Im 15 wks and its up and down but every morning its gone again i know from experience this bit doesnt last long by 30 wks it wil b massive all the time especially when u try and turn over in bed in middle of night x


----------



## kosh

weird that you posted this as i feel exactly teh same today! 
i was having a shower when i thought _where is my bump_?:nope:
hope there's nothing to worry...


----------



## jamiejams

I'm 20 weeks & hardley got a bump :/ my 1st child i was massive at dis point but midwive sid bubba low down n more in my back :) dnt worry everythin will b fine :)


----------



## Ministeff

ye hun my goes up and down all the time sometimes i look massive sometimes i look like nothing. i got told its the baby moving backwards and forwards x


----------



## Kirstiedenman

thats so good to know and obviously the movement lessens with the baby being at the back but bump was back with full force today out quite alot and lo is actually moving as we speak lol. so amazing being pregnant


----------



## MegGriffin

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and I feel like this too, despite being measured by the midwife at being spot on for 24 weeks when she measured me. I think it has something to do with where baby is lying and also whether you're bloated or not that day - depending on what you eat. x


----------



## booboomagoo

Mine also goes up and down. I think it depends on how baby is positioned. I also have days where I feel lots of movement and days where there is less - also down to Sprocket deciding to face my spine and kick that way for a while, I think. Go talk to your midwife if the reassurance makes you feel better, but your baby is likely perfectly happy and healthy. <3


----------



## thelistkeeper

Mine also goes up and down cause baby is moving about... She is currently sitting indian style, facing backward, straight up! So she is backward and breech at the moment! That was at my 20 week scan... so now they have to scan me again in a few weeks to see if she has moved... I really hope she turns before then so we can see more and get some good scan pics of her!


----------



## Ginaerhol

dont worry hun everything will be fine your bump will change shape all the time just now coz bubs is still small xx


----------

